# Comic Book DS ver 2.0 Final



## zatelli (Feb 5, 2007)

*Comic Book DS ver 2.0 Final*

New features & fixes










Comic Book DS is a Comic Books reader for the Nintendo DS. This update brings the version to 2.0 Final and includes a fair share o new features & fixes.








			
				Gnese said:
			
		

> Comic Book DS v2.0 (04/02/2007):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​



Comic Book ver 2.0 Final


----------



## Lacrimosa (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn. It gives me the message "fat access not supported".

I use a G6 lite. I copied the .sc.nds file, I tried to copy-paste the .gba file... Nothing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any help from someone?  :'(


----------



## Pundan (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Lacrimosa @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> Damn. It gives me the message "fat access not supported".
> 
> I use a G6 lite. I copied the .sc.nds file, I tried to copy-paste the .gba file... Nothing.Â
> 
> ...


You have to use DLDI. You can read about how to do it in the Readme file.


----------



## zatelli (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Lacrimosa @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> Damn. It gives me the message "fat access not supported".
> 
> I use a G6 lite. I copied the .sc.nds file, I tried to copy-paste the .gba file... Nothing.Â
> 
> ...


First grab both the *DLDI Gui patcher* & the *G6 flash dldi patch*. Open the folder containing Comic book DS insid which you'll find an _"nds"_ folder with 3 binaries. Patch the ComicBookDS.nds file with G6 dldi patch using the GUI patcher. That's it.
You got FAT access error because the *.sc.nds binary is already patched with SC FATlib.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(zatelli @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Lacrimosa @ Feb 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. It gives me the message "fat access not supported".
> ...



I did just as you said but when the application boots the TS doesn`t react. But the comic is listed and thee is also this voice!

I`m using a R4 and yes I used the "r4tf.dldi"-file  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone has a suggestion why this happens?


----------



## Lacrimosa (Feb 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Pundan @ Feb 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Lacrimosa @ Feb 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn. It gives me the message "fat access not supported".
> ...




Thanks! It worked.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in a rush, so I didn;t niticed the readme


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 5, 2007)

can this be used to read pdf files? is there a program to convert them to work with this homebrew?


----------



## OSW (Feb 6, 2007)

no there is no pdf reader for ds. this program converts jpegs, pngs? etc to view in aparticular style on the ds.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 6 2007 said:


> no there is no pdf reader for ds. this program converts jpegs, pngs? etc to view in aparticular style on the ds.



how do you cnvert a pdf file to jpeg and png's then? and is there  a program that does it for free?


----------



## darksavior (Feb 6, 2007)

hmm touchpad works but acts erratic. hope this gets fixed


----------



## Harsky (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry for asking but does this work with M3 CF without any additional patching?


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 6, 2007)

to start, i think that pdf is a text-based file format, and jpg/png is obviously a graphic format. So if you were to convert it, it would be a HUGE file (unless its only text, but if it were, it'd be easier to convert it to be .txt)
In a nutshell (i said that on the FCAT today) I don't think it would be a good idea to convert .pdf to .png. Anyways, to make a pdf reader for DS wouldn't be feasible because the DS isn't powerful enough.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a PDF to Jpeg converter but the free trial I had puts a watermark on it... then I found a crack for it and all PDFs can be made into jpg...


----------



## OSW (Feb 7, 2007)

lol @ above.

well i'm having problems getting this to work on my ez4.

using ds.gba file. it loads, but there is no directory to select cbds files or anything.


----------



## WiiDSbold (Feb 8, 2007)

what a great piece of software!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so much possible ways to use it - very much user-definable
though touchscreen is a little bit uhhmm... touchy - maybe sensitivity should be toned down a little bit

it would be even more intuitive if you could like draw/ pull a rectangel on the touchscreen and get that certain space inside it magnified on the second screen - should be possible and would elevate it into realms of paid soft i think!

i don't know why i write all that stuff since its very unlikely the progger reads this forum... just had to - its THAT great! Theres seldom a game that gets me that excited...


----------



## LOSDucard (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm having problems opening one my books..i convert cbr file to cbds then load the program. when the program loads up it either stays stuck trying to open the book or it doesnt open the book and it says "No Book Found" 

Can somebody help me please?


----------



## FuLei (Feb 9, 2007)

Can DS-X run this?


----------



## coffegbg (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(FuLei @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> Can DS-X run this?



Yes it can! 
i love it!







.


----------



## urbancontra (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm having an awful time keeping text readable in CBDS.  When I try to zoom in to read the text, it gets too fuzzy to read.  When I zoom out to keep it from being fuzzy, it's too small.  Does anyone have any resizing tips or PictoDS settings they use to help them with zooming in?  I'm using the default settings right now.


----------



## half_hearts (May 10, 2007)

anyone know what dldi i should use for my XPress Card, tried a few but cant get any to work. any ideas?

i got 2.1 and have tried that, still now luck, all i get is a black screen, for bad patches.
With no patches jus says the "fat" problem


----------



## A Divine Unicorn (May 21, 2007)

hi, i'm using g6 as well and i've tried patching the .nds and the sc.nds file every imaginable way and doing the add header to run the comic book ds, but i keep getting the fat access not supported. i'm at a loss of what to do.

also i got the 2.2 update and i'm still facing the same problem. i'm starting to lose hope, haha.

ok. i got it to get past the "fat access not supported" part, but now mine freezes as well. lolz. i'm just full of problems

all right. i got it all working. it was just the particular comic i was trying to read that was freezing it. yay this is really really cool.
only took 8 hours to figure this all out. lolz


----------



## Kittie Rose (May 22, 2007)

Doesn't work for me, at all. Using Passcard 3 and an M3 Lite MicroSD.

I used both patches for the M3 SD and I still get the retarded FAT error.

I dunno, sometimes it feels like homebrew folks aren't even trying to compatibility these days. It's very frustrating. I really wanted to snuggle up in bed reading some Hulk comics. This really blows, it's not as if a comic book reader is even that hard to make wish there was more than one :/


----------



## momogail (May 31, 2007)

QUOTE(FuLei @ Feb 9 2007 said:


> Can DS-X run this?



what is DS-X?? is till can make it work..i have ds lite and use r4..thanx


----------



## isha727 (Jun 1, 2007)

can anyone please help me out with my problem? 
i have an r4 for my ds but i don't know how to make this comic book reader work. please help me out thanks!!!!
really appreciate your help.


----------



## bobfernando (Aug 1, 2007)

for some reason, its not working on my r4. I manually patched it for r4 and i still get a black screen after i exe it. wtf is the problem?


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 5, 2007)

i have the same problem on my r4


----------



## TheJerm (Aug 10, 2007)

When my files play on my ds. They r out of order. Is there any way to fix this. The rar isnt out of order....


----------



## lionhearthdy (Sep 5, 2007)

must read my ebook on my DS......
but the html codes are so annoying grrr
@Harsky what is that convector name?


----------

